
The Games of Windows - nikbackm
https://www.filfre.net/2018/08/the-games-of-windows/
======
grawprog
I liked solitaire and mine sweeper, i was never really that good at reversi,
but the one I probably spent the most time playing, which wasn't mentioned in
the article, was free cell. I spent hours playing it after my mom died. I
always liked it better than solitaire. Though I play solitaire with real
cards. I'm not sure if I could play a game of free cell with a real deck of
cards, I i've never been 100% on all the rules.

The windows implementation I felt was an improvement over solitaire in a few
ways. There was a lot more automatic card stack management and rather than
having to click and drag, you just had to select the top most card, hover over
your destination, a handy arrow appeared when the destination was allowed and
a single click transferred the whole stack.

I spent far too much time playing free cell and it doesn't really bring back
very good memories. I understand the point where the author mentions not
feeling very great after wasting time on these games. It was interesting
reading this though. I've never thought much about what went into these games,
I always kinda took it for granted they were there.

I'm not sure which version of windows they came with, but I also remember a
few board games, chess and checkers and such, with online play capabilities I
spent time playing when I was young. You would be randomly matched with
another player and I even vaguely remember a rudimentary chat system. I might
be wrong, but if i remember right, there.was.a bunch of pre-set phrases you
could select from to send to the person you were playing with.

